# ukaps tool kit



## paul b 76 (12 Nov 2008)

How do i purchase the ukaps aquascaping tool kit my wife is looking to get me some xmas gifts and i wouldn't mind this kit but i can't seem to find out how to get it :?  Please help


----------



## Themuleous (12 Nov 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=2220


----------

